# [wireless] Tarjeta PCMCIA, error configuración (abierto)

## Yoshi Assim

¡Hola a todos!:

Acabo de comprarme una tarjeta  wireless para mi portátil, concretamente el modelo SMC EZ Connect g, SMCWCBT-G. Esta tarjeta tiene un chip Atheros AR-5212 que está soportado mediante los controladores propietarios madwifi.

El caso es que seguido la guía de configuración de red de Gentoo y no consigo hacerla funcionar. No es un problema de configuración del núcleo pues los módulos del kernel se cargan correctamente:

```

gentoo ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

...

wlan_scan_sta          10624  0 

ath_rate_sample        10176  0 

ath_pci                76896  0 

wlan                  157892  3 wlan_scan_sta,ath_rate_sample,ath_pci

ath_hal               189008  2 ath_rate_sample,ath_pci

...

```

Cuando inserto la tarjeta en el slot PCMCIA

```

Oct 13 02:16:07 gentoo pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 1

Oct 13 02:16:07 gentoo PCI: Enabling device 0000:05:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

Oct 13 02:16:07 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> Link [C0C3] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Oct 13 02:16:07 gentoo wifi0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps

Oct 13 02:16:07 gentoo wifi0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

Oct 13 02:16:07 gentoo wifi0: turboG rates: 6Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

Oct 13 02:16:07 gentoo wifi0: H/W encryption support: WEP AES AES_CCM TKIP

Oct 13 02:16:07 gentoo wifi0: mac 7.9 phy 4.5 radio 5.6

Oct 13 02:16:07 gentoo wifi0: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BE traffic

Oct 13 02:16:07 gentoo wifi0: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BK traffic

Oct 13 02:16:07 gentoo wifi0: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic

Oct 13 02:16:07 gentoo wifi0: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic

Oct 13 02:16:07 gentoo wifi0: Use hw queue 8 for CAB traffic

Oct 13 02:16:07 gentoo wifi0: Use hw queue 9 for beacons

Oct 13 02:16:07 gentoo wifi0: Atheros 5212: mem=0x44000000, irq=10

Oct 13 02:16:07 gentoo udev: renamed network interface ath0 to ath1

Oct 13 02:16:10 gentoo rc-scripts: We only hotplug for ethernet interfaces

Oct 13 00:16:12 gentoo avahi-daemon[7570]: Registering new address record for fe80::213:f7ff:fe4f:35b6 on ath1.*.

Oct 13 02:16:12 gentoo rc-scripts: WEP key is not set for "disabled" - not connecting

Oct 13 02:16:12 gentoo rc-scripts: Couldn't associate with any access points on ath1

Oct 13 02:16:12 gentoo rc-scripts: Failed to configure wireless for ath1

Oct 13 00:16:12 gentoo avahi-daemon[7570]: Withdrawing address record for fe80::213:f7ff:fe4f:35b6 on ath1.

Oct 13 02:17:58 gentoo pccard: card ejected from slot 1

```

Este es mi fichero /etc/conf.d/net

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules=( "ifconfig" )

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.102 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

dns_servers_eth0=( "80.58.61.250" "80.58.61.254" )

#

##

###

#### CONFIGURACION MANUAL PARA LA TARJETA WIRELESS PCMCIA con chip AR5212 ####

###

##

#

# Elegir "wpa_supplicant" por encima de "wireless-tools"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

# Es importante decirle a wpa_supplicant que controlador

# debemos usar ya que todavía no adivina bien

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi"

wpa_timeout_eth0=60

# Poner la tarjeta en "Managed Mode" para poder usar wpa-supplicant

iwconfig_eth0="mode managed"

# Conexión con clave WEP compartida (sin WPA, o IEEE 802.1X)

modules=( "ifconfig" )

config_ath1=( "192.168.1.103 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255" )

routes_ath1=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

dns_servers_ath1=( "80.58.61.250" "80.58.61.254" )

```

Este es mi fichero /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

# No cambie la siguiente línea, a riesgo que no funcione

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Asegúrese que sólo root puede leer la configuración de WPA

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Permítale a wpa_supplicant encargarse del barrido y selección de los PA

ap_scan=1

# Conexión con clave WEP compartida (sin WPA, o IEEE 802.1X)

network={

        ssid="disabled"

        key_mgmt=NONE

        wep_key0="clave1"

        wep_key1="clave2"

        wep_key2="clave3"

        wep_tx_keyidx=0

        priority=5

        auth_alg=SHARED

}

```

Tengo "emergidos" los paquetes necesarios: madwifi-ng, madwifi-ng-tools. wireless-tools, wpa-suplicant. Existen los siguientes enlaces en /etc/init.d

```

gentoo ~ # ls -la /etc/init.d

...

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 ago 29 22:46 net.ath0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 oct 12 21:42 net.ath1 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 ago 24 20:21 net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 30522 ago 12 23:43 net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3046 ago 12 23:43 netmount

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 sep 23 12:30 net.wifi0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 30522 ago 12 23:43 net.wlan0

...
```

Alguna ayudita   :Idea: , ¡please!... ¡No sé que hacer ya!   :Sad: 

----------

## Yoshi Assim

¡Hola de nuevo!:

Leyendo algún que otro post del foro se me ocurrió que quizás udev tuviera algo que ver... Y, sí, algo tenía que ver   :Shocked:  ...

He desinstalado udev y borré las reglas en /etc/udev/rules.d... ahora detecta la tarjeta PCMCIA correctamente   :Very Happy: ...

```

Oct 13 10:06:13 gentoo pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 1

Oct 13 10:06:13 gentoo ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

Oct 13 10:06:13 gentoo wlan: 0.8.4.2 (0.9.3.2)

Oct 13 10:06:13 gentoo ath_pci: no version for "ieee80211_encap" found: kernel tainted.

Oct 13 10:06:13 gentoo ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (0.9.3.2)

Oct 13 10:06:13 gentoo PCI: Enabling device 0000:05:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

Oct 13 10:06:13 gentoo ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> Link [C0C3] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Oct 13 10:06:14 gentoo ath_rate_sample: 1.2 (0.9.3.2)

Oct 13 10:06:14 gentoo wifi0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps

Oct 13 10:06:14 gentoo wifi0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

Oct 13 10:06:14 gentoo wifi0: turboG rates: 6Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

Oct 13 10:06:14 gentoo wifi0: H/W encryption support: WEP AES AES_CCM TKIP

Oct 13 10:06:14 gentoo wifi0: mac 7.9 phy 4.5 radio 5.6

Oct 13 10:06:14 gentoo wifi0: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BE traffic

Oct 13 10:06:14 gentoo wifi0: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BK traffic

Oct 13 10:06:14 gentoo wifi0: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic

Oct 13 10:06:14 gentoo wifi0: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic

Oct 13 10:06:14 gentoo wifi0: Use hw queue 8 for CAB traffic

Oct 13 10:06:14 gentoo wifi0: Use hw queue 9 for beacons

Oct 13 10:06:14 gentoo wifi0: Atheros 5212: mem=0x44000000, irq=10

Oct 13 10:06:15 gentoo rc-scripts: We only hotplug for ethernet interfaces

Oct 13 08:06:17 gentoo avahi-daemon[7481]: Registering new address record for fe80::213:f7ff:fe4f:35b6 on ath0.*.

Oct 13 10:06:18 gentoo rc-scripts: WEP key is not set for "adsl8844" - not connecting

Oct 13 10:06:18 gentoo rc-scripts: WEP key is not set for "disabled" - not connecting

Oct 13 08:06:21 gentoo avahi-daemon[7481]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface ath0.IPv4 with address 192.168.1.103.

Oct 13 08:06:21 gentoo avahi-daemon[7481]: New relevant interface ath0.IPv4 for mDNS.

Oct 13 08:06:21 gentoo avahi-daemon[7481]: Registering new address record for 192.168.1.103 on ath0.IPv4.

Oct 13 10:06:26 gentoo ath0: no IPv6 routers present

```

De todas formas, algo falla, pues no encuentra la configuración para conectarse a mi punto de acceso:

```

...

Oct 13 10:06:18 gentoo rc-scripts: WEP key is not set for "disabled" - not connecting

...

```

Este es mi fichero /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

# No cambie la siguiente línea, a riesgo que no funcione

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Asegúrese que sólo root puede leer la configuración de WPA

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Permítale a wpa_supplicant encargarse del barrido y selección de los PA

ap_scan=1

# Conexión con clave WEP compartida (sin WPA, o IEEE 802.1X)

network={

        ssid="disabled"

        key_mgmt=NONE

        wep_key0="clave1"

        wep_key1="clave2"

        wep_key2="clave3"

        wep_tx_keyidx=0

        priority=5

        auth_alg=SHARED

}

```

----------

## Yoshi Assim

¿ No hay nadie en este foro que no pueda aportar nada ?.. ¿Ni siquiera una pista?...   :Shocked: 

----------

## jgascon

La verdad que no tengo mucha idea de lo que te pasa, pero creo que te puedo dar un par de consejos. 

1.- Intenta primero conectar a mano antes de tocar los archivos de configuración. Échale un ojo a http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo

2.- Investiga en los logs y mediante las herramientas de iwconfig por qué no te puedes conectar

3.- Cuando hayas conseguido conectarte "traduce" la orden que hayas usado para conectarte a /etc/conf.d/net

4.- No te compliques la vida. Si vas usar claves wep no te hace falta el wpa_supplicant lo puedes hacer todo con iwconfig. Contra menos cosas a configurar, menos errores de configuración  :Wink: 

5.- Si aún y así no lo consigues, sigue preguntando   :Cool: 

----------

## Yoshi Assim

 *jgascon wrote:*   

> La verdad que no tengo mucha idea de lo que te pasa, pero creo que te puedo dar un par de consejos. 
> 
> 1.- Intenta primero conectar a mano antes de tocar los archivos de configuración. Échale un ojo a http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
> 
> 2.- Investiga en los logs y mediante las herramientas de iwconfig por qué no te puedes conectar
> ...

 

Gracias!...

Este fin de semana me pongo con ello a ver si lo soluciono de una vez... Estoy ahrto de tener le cable de red por medio de la habitación...

¡Gracias por tu ayuda!

----------

## esteban_conde

Veo que has creado un enlace en /etc/init.d net.wifi0 -->net.lo 

Nada mas que para ver la salida te aconsejo que hagas /etc/init.d/net.wifi0 start

Si no tienes creadas las entradas para esa tarjeta en /etc/conf.d/net te dirá que no encuentra esa entrada, lo cual te llevara al siguiente paso que es crearla siguiendo la sintaxis.

Despues de crearla vuelve a ejecutar /etc/init.d/net.wifi0 start

Si eso no te diera resultado ejecuta iwconfig wifi0 y mandanos la salida del comando.

----------

## jgascon

No hace falta configurar wifi0. No sé exactamente por qué pero wifi0 se crea automaticamente al iniciar la interfaz de red atheros, creo que es una interfaz de control. Yo tengo también una tarjeta atheros y tengo puesto esto en /etc/conf.d/net config_wifi0=( "null" ). Y me funciona perfectamente. La interfaz que hay que configurar es ath0. 

```

ifconfig wifi0

wifi0     Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-15-E9-82-E2-68-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:266794 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:7567

          TX packets:92451 errors:32 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:199

          RX bytes:116337533 (110.9 Mb)  TX bytes:20044384 (19.1 Mb)

          Interrupt:18

ifconfig ath0

ath0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:E9:82:E2:68

          inet addr:192.168.10.5  Bcast:192.168.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:92270 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:91837 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:86683483 (82.6 Mb)  TX bytes:16311227 (15.5 Mb)

iwconfig wifi0

wifi0     no wireless extensions.

 iwconfig ath0

ath0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"WLAN"  Nickname:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.472 GHz  Access Point: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:18 dBm   Sensitivity=1/1

          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:XXXX-XXXX-XXXX   Security mode:restricted

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=35/70  Signal level=-60 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:1  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

----------

## Yoshi Assim

Gracias por vuestra ayuda...

Aún no me he puesto con el tema... me han surgido otros "temillas" con mi Gentoo que he querido solucionar antes... cuando tenga un momento me pongo con esto...

¡hasta pronto!

----------

